# I didn't know Ohio had Reservoirs with this size Smallmouth



## bigbass201

The reservoirs I've been on in Ohio have not been the greatest for smallmouth. I've caught some good sized largemouth, but never huge smallmouth. Apparently there is one gem in the bunch at least. Friend caught some really good ones from one of the local reservoirs. You guys know of any reservoirs that hold decent smallmouth in Ohio?

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/big-smallmouth-honey-hole-5-21-20-t13664.html


----------



## matticito

I dont have a scale but I've been having fun with smb. 16 & 17" this year. I dont target them, but they hammer my flicker shad


----------



## bigbass201

matticito said:


> I dont have a scale but I've been having fun with smb. 16 & 17" this year. I dont target them, but they hammer my flicker shad


You catching them in the rivers or reservoirs? I know there are a lot of good ones in the streams and rivers. I just didn't know we had some good reservoirs too!


----------



## DAVELEE

when I was a kid back in the 80s I used to wade whiteoak creek from Georgetown ohio to the ohio river never caught any trophy size smallies but would catch dozens in the 2 to 3 lb range as for reservoirs the best one I have fished for smallmouth is buck creek near springfield. I didn't know they were even in there,,,,stumbled on them fishing small tubes for crappie and ended up catching 15 that morning mostly 2 lb size,, biggest I ever caught there was 5 lbs swimming live creek chubs near the dam


----------



## matticito

bigbass201 said:


> You catching them in the rivers or reservoirs? I know there are a lot of good ones in the streams and rivers. I just didn't know we had some good reservoirs too!


Res.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Alum creek the reservoir north of columbus puts out 20-22" smallmouth on a yearly basis. One summer from my uncles boat I got a 20-1/2",he got a 22",an his father in law a 21-1/2" smallie all within 2 weeks of each other


----------



## bigbass201

I fished there once. I'm planning on hitting that again. It's been many years since I last fished it. Beautiful place to fish too. Probably try to hit it during the week days if possible.


----------



## Freedomfisher

The reservoirs on Kemp road in lima have some nice ones. Stop by bait out back store and check the pics on his wall


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

New London Res holds some nice ones.. Your buddy wouldn’t help ya out? I see he edited out his background.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Allen county resivours have some decent smallmouth I've caught plenty of 17 18 inchers and some just over 20. They are harder places to fish but they are in there


----------



## winguy7

Ahh, the long arm shot. Best way to make a two pound fish look like a 10. I'm not saying it wasn't a 4lber...but I'll never know.


----------



## bigbass201

winguy7 said:


> Ahh, the long arm shot. Best way to make a two pound fish look like a 10. I'm not saying it wasn't a 4lber...but I'll never know.


Does make the fish look bigger, but I'll take his word on the size of the smallmouth. My avatar is a long arm shot of a St. Clair smallmouth. That was a legit 7 lbs. Better to look big than look undersized for it's size.

I do agree it is very difficult to tell the weight of a fish by a picture. Good point you made.


----------



## winguy7

I'm just poking a bit,lol. It's a nice fish. The best way to make a 10lber look like a 2lber is to have me hold it close for a pic....I'm gaint.


----------



## bigbass201

winguy7 said:


> I'm just poking a bit,lol. It's a nice fish. The best way to make a 10lber look like a 2lber is to have me hold it close for a pic....I'm gaint.


I agree. All good man.


----------



## rickerd

When my daughters were 8 years old and under, I used to let them hold the fish and get pictures.
My youngest first bass was an honest 3 plus pounder on a worm under a bobber. I still love that photo. She has an "icky" look on her face.

Rickerd


----------



## AtticaFish

I got out yesterday to an upground reservoir not far from me and there were bass (LMB) guarding beds. Could see some big ones, but they bed deep in this particular reservoir because it has such clear water.


----------



## hbstout

bigbass201 said:


> The reservoirs I've been on in Ohio have not been the greatest for smallmouth. I've caught some good sized largemouth, but never huge smallmouth. Apparently there is one gem in the bunch at least. Friend caught some really good ones from one of the local reservoirs. You guys know of any reservoirs that hold decent smallmouth in Ohio?
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/big-smallmouth-honey-hole-5-21-20-t13664.html


Try the up-ground at Wellington. I have caught several up to 4 lbs. All near the boat launch.


----------



## berkshirepresident

hbstout said:


> Try the up-ground at Wellington. I have caught several up to 4 lbs. All near the boat launch.


Or....drive an hour North and fish Lake Erie for really big Smallmouth.


----------



## Frank Zajac

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> New London Res holds some nice ones.. Your buddy wouldn’t help ya out? I see he edited out his background.


Agreed ....New London has numbers and quality


----------



## Whaler

West Branch has some nice Smallmouth.


----------



## Popspastime

bigbass201 said:


> The reservoirs I've been on in Ohio have not been the greatest for smallmouth. I've caught some good sized largemouth, but never huge smallmouth. Apparently there is one gem in the bunch at least. Friend caught some really good ones from one of the local reservoirs. You guys know of any reservoirs that hold decent smallmouth in Ohio?
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/big-smallmouth-honey-hole-5-21-20-t13664.html


You want info but you don't share. Typical.


----------



## Popspastime

This is my.."Honey Hole"


----------



## guppygill

Berlin and Milton in NE Ohio.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Popspastime said:


> You want info but you don't share. Typical.


Watch ya mean ge dont share?


----------



## bigbass201

Obviously the fishing post wasn't mine and I didn't catch them. Funny how I didn't share information that wasn't mine to give out. 

You guys crack me up. I give more information and catch all kinds of heck for it. Moderator, feel free to delete the post. It obviously is offending people.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya I was kinda confused as well bigbass on what info you were supposed to share? Oh well. I wouldnt share where it was either....put the time in and go fish and find the biggins'! Ive seen so many crawfish in these upground reservoirs the smallies should thrivvveeee!!!!!!


----------



## ress

No idea what pops is talking about. Like they say in Jersey, "Forget about it"!


----------

